
The Ignorance of Crowds (Open Source Model) - gibsonf1
http://www.strategy-business.com/press/enewsarticle/enews053107
======
ralph
Summary: says that harnessing the power of crowds is great, but you can't do
without a small (maybe one) group of quality control arbiters at the core.
Compare Linux (Linus only lets good stuff in) with Wikipedia (anything gets
in, hope it gets improved later).

